
Issues relating to a bug in Intel cpus - brynet
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=153431475429367&w=2
======
adtac
>We asked repeatedly, but Intel provided no advance notice. We did not even
receive replies to our requests for dialogue.

Intel's treatment of *BSD is frankly quite insulting, especially so given that
they serve a _huge_ portion of the internet traffic, with Netflix using
FreeBSD for content delivery.

~~~
raverbashing
Do other manufacturers have a better relationship with *BSD?

To be honest the attitude of "everything sucks and everything is broken"
doesn't help OpenBSD though they are right to complain about some things.

~~~
protomyth
_" everything sucks and everything is broken"_

Well, looking at all the chips I've bought in servers for the last 5 years,
they are not wrong.

~~~
raverbashing
Then why did you keep buying them?

~~~
protomyth
What exactly was the alternative?

------
x0x0
The key quote from Theo:

> _We believe Intel cpus do almost no security checks up-front, but defer
> checks until instruction retire. As a result we believe similar issues will
> be coming in the future._

------
vultour
More links:

[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/L1TF](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/L1TF)

[https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-
guide/l1tf.html](https://www.kernel.org/doc/html/latest/admin-guide/l1tf.html)

~~~
resurge
There's also a dedicated site:
[https://foreshadowattack.eu/](https://foreshadowattack.eu/)

------
mynem
Is x86 dead now?

~~~
Danieru
These are bugs related to caching and thus unrelated to cpu architecture.

The core lesson appears to be that Intel has been playing loose with security.
That is not a fundamental x86 problem, not so long as AMD is producing
competent cpus.

------
brynet
HN mods: This is not a dupe! Also could whomever changed the title, please
change it back? This specifically addresses these issues on Intel CPUs in
relation to OpenBSD.

~~~
brynet
Thanks.

------
merricksb
Discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17759762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17759762)

~~~
temprature
Where? I can't see discussion about this submission at that link.

